# Kincaid Lake State Park Aug. 10 -12 Anyone?



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

We will be at Kincaid Lake State park the weekend of Aug. 10 - 12 if anyone would like to join us. I might even be talked into 9 holes of golf on Saturday if anyone wants.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Were in for the weekend if kyoutback keeps the camera at home.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

outbackmac said:


> Were in for the weekend if kyoutback keeps the camera at home.


I'm ok with a camera truce.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

The same goes for you Jerry
Stephanie


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

kywoman said:


> The same goes for you Jerry
> Stephanie


I'm pretty sure he started it anyway.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

I have no idea what ur talking about. memory loss i wonder why. iam sure some members have ideas


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

We would love to be there but a bit too close to the baby's due date.... Aug 15th. I like Kincaid a lot and we were thinking of maybe going there this weekend but not sure. Need to stay close to here. Have fun.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Brad said:


> We would love to be there but a bit too close to the baby's due date.... Aug 15th. I like Kincaid a lot and we were thinking of maybe going there this weekend but not sure. Need to stay close to here. Have fun.


AWWWW, c'mon live on the edge! What are the chances the baby will be early?


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

DOCTOR IN THE HOUSE? dont know about doctors but we have a rn and a x ray tech iam sure they can deliver a baby


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

kyoutback said:


> We would love to be there but a bit too close to the baby's due date.... Aug 15th. I like Kincaid a lot and we were thinking of maybe going there this weekend but not sure. Need to stay close to here. Have fun.


AWWWW, c'mon live on the edge! What are the chances the baby will be early?








[/quote]

Knowing your wife, I'm sure you can understand!


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

WHAT


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

outbackmac said:


> WHAT


As I've been told at least...say, 2 times, Bob "don't know nuthin' 'bout birthin' no babies!"


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Wish we could make it, but Dylan gets to go to the Reds game with his baseball team and they're going to be allowed to run the bases and meet the team. I'm working on being and Assistant Coach for the day







. Hope you all have a great time and hope to see everyone at Big Bone.

Mike


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

We are in just reserved site #11...lets make it a "theme weekend"....any ideas???
Stephanie


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Steph thats a great idea iam up for it.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

outbackmac said:


> Steph thats a great idea iam up for it.


Not to be a party pooper, but, too busy with school this summer to use any more brain cells to come up with something original!!!
Let me know what you want us to do, otherwise, my "theme" is rest and relaxation!!!


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok lets make it simple for mskyoutback dw sats pajama night sat night anyone in?


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Jerry,
Got us a tee time for Saturday morning at 8:10.

FORE!!


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

kyoutback said:


> Jerry,
> Got us a tee time for Saturday morning at 8:10.
> 
> FORE!!


Can he get out of bed that early?


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok now thata hitting below the belt.
Did someone say breakfast at mskyoutback


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

outbackmac said:


> Ok now thata hitting below the belt.
> Did someone say breakfast at mskyoutback


Sheri said there would be a pancake breakfast at our campsite.


----------

